# JFreeChart Tutorial



## vogella (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hier findet Ihr ein  JFreeChart Tutorial .

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## zeja (3. Juli 2009)

Weißt du ob die ganzen Memory-Leaks im SWT Teil von JFreeChart mittlerweile behoben wurden?


----------



## vogella (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo zeja,

mir war nicht bewußt, daß das SWT Teil von JFreeChart Memory Leaks hat. 

Woher hast Du die Info?

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## zeja (3. Juli 2009)

Als ich das vor 2 Jahren benutzt hatte, hatte ich das festgestellt. Sämtliche Fonts, Colors und Images wurden halt nie wieder freigegeben.. und ein paar andere unschöne Sachen bezüglich der Performance waren auch noch drin.


----------



## vogella (3. Juli 2009)

Hm, müßtest Du einfach noch mal ausproberieren und gegebenenfalls David Bescheid sagen. Bug Tracker für JFreeChart: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=15494&atid=115494


----------

